# master corporal course



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 08 Mar 2000 22:57:39 GMT*
evening folks, can anyone tell me what a master corporal course is consisted 
of? being a communications reservist, I suspect they will send me to 
Valcartier or Farnham. It‘s a 8 week phase apparently. Thanks in advance for 
anyone who can tell me a little about the course.
Vers le sommet
Peter
>From: Robin Craig 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army list 
>Subject: Bailey Bridge Training Aide
>Date: Wed, 08 Mar 2000 13:36:18 -0500
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA8FF0CF007AD820F3B6CFEC03BD7C6C0 Wed Mar 08 11:11:15 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id PAA20217 for army-outgoing 
>Wed, 8 Mar 2000 15:04:51 -0500
>Received: from mail1.rdc3.on.home.com mail1.rdc3.on.home.com [24.2.9.40]  
>         by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id 
>PAA20214 for  Wed, 8 Mar 2000 15:04:43 -0500
>Received: from home.com [24.112.133.254] by mail1.rdc3.on.home.com        
>   InterMail v4.01.01.00 201-229-111 with ESMTP          id 
>          for 
> Wed, 8 Mar 2000 11:01:27 -0800
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 08 11:11:40 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>Organization: @Home Network
>X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.5 [en]C-AtHome0405  Win98 U
>X-Accept-Language: en
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>Can anyone tell me aboout such a piece of kit please, they are designed
>as a large classroom piece to be used for training engineers as I
>understand. Has anyone used one, how big are they, what are they made
>of? Contact me directly please to keep down the clutter on the list
>
>Thanks
>
>
>Robin Craig
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *james nott <jtnott@yahoo.com>* on *Wed, 8 Mar 2000 18:39:27 -0800 (PST)*
The master corporal course as you call is it the
JLC/JNCO course which is taught in 2 phases.  A
teaching phase where you learn to teach drill,
classes, etc.  and the second phase is the field
phase.  In the second one you learn all the skills for
leading section attacks, patrols, and defesive
positions.  It is a tought course.
                             James
--- Peter Nguyen  wrote:
> evening folks, can anyone tell me what a master
> corporal course is consisted 
> of? being a communications reservist, I suspect they
> will send me to 
> Valcartier or Farnham. It‘s a 8 week phase
> apparently. Thanks in advance for 
> anyone who can tell me a little about the course.
> Vers le sommet
> Peter
> 
> >From: Robin Craig 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army list 
> >Subject: Bailey Bridge Training Aide
> >Date: Wed, 08 Mar 2000 13:36:18 -0500
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2
> with ESMTP id 
> >MHotMailBA8FF0CF007AD820F3B6CFEC03BD7C6C0 Wed Mar
> 08 11:11:15 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id
> PAA20217 for army-outgoing 
> >Wed, 8 Mar 2000 15:04:51 -0500
> >Received: from mail1.rdc3.on.home.com
> mail1.rdc3.on.home.com [24.2.9.40]  
> >         by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
> 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id 
> >PAA20214 for  Wed, 8 Mar
> 2000 15:04:43 -0500
> >Received: from home.com [24.112.133.254] by
> mail1.rdc3.on.home.com        
> >   InterMail v4.01.01.00 201-229-111 with ESMTP  
>        id 
>
>
>          for 
> > Wed, 8 Mar 2000 11:01:27
> -0800
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar
> 08 11:11:40 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning:
> cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >Organization: @Home Network
> >X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.5 [en]C-AtHome0405  Win98 U
> >X-Accept-Language: en
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >Can anyone tell me aboout such a piece of kit
> please, they are designed
> >as a large classroom piece to be used for training
> engineers as I
> >understand. Has anyone used one, how big are they,
> what are they made
> >of? Contact me directly please to keep down the
> clutter on the list
> >
> >Thanks
> >
> >
> >Robin Craig
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
>
______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at
>  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 09 Mar 2000 21:29:44 GMT*
thank you for the info, so if they are telling me that it is 8 weeks, does 
that include both phases or just phase 1? Also, is there a difference 
between the regular army course and the reserve course? Apparently the 
militia course is a joke, but now they‘re telling me I‘m not in the militia, 
I‘m in the communications reserve, so in the end, I haven‘t got a clue as to 
what course I‘ll get, the good course or the militia course
>From: james nott 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: master corporal course
>Date: Wed, 8 Mar 2000 18:39:27 -0800 PST
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA905B8B0076D820F3B7CFEC03BD335F0 Wed Mar 08 18:46:41 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id WAA22196 for army-outgoing 
>Wed, 8 Mar 2000 22:43:10 -0500
>Received: from web605.mail.yahoo.com web605.mail.yahoo.com 
>[128.11.68.169]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with 
>SMTP  id WAA22193 for  Wed, 8 Mar 2000 22:43:02 
>-0500
>Received: qmail 26288 invoked by uid 60001 9 Mar 2000 02:39:27 -0000
>Received: from [207.148.140.85] by web605.mail.yahoo.com Wed, 08 Mar 2000 
>18:39:27 PST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 08 18:47:34 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>
>The master corporal course as you call is it the
>JLC/JNCO course which is taught in 2 phases.  A
>teaching phase where you learn to teach drill,
>classes, etc.  and the second phase is the field
>phase.  In the second one you learn all the skills for
>leading section attacks, patrols, and defesive
>positions.  It is a tought course.
>
>
>                              James
>
>
>--- Peter Nguyen  wrote:
> > evening folks, can anyone tell me what a master
> > corporal course is consisted
> > of? being a communications reservist, I suspect they
> > will send me to
> > Valcartier or Farnham. It‘s a 8 week phase
> > apparently. Thanks in advance for
> > anyone who can tell me a little about the course.
> > Vers le sommet
> > Peter
> >
> > >From: Robin Craig 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army list 
> > >Subject: Bailey Bridge Training Aide
> > >Date: Wed, 08 Mar 2000 13:36:18 -0500
> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2
> > with ESMTP id
> > >MHotMailBA8FF0CF007AD820F3B6CFEC03BD7C6C0 Wed Mar
> > 08 11:11:15 2000
> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id
> > PAA20217 for army-outgoing
> > >Wed, 8 Mar 2000 15:04:51 -0500
> > >Received: from mail1.rdc3.on.home.com
> > mail1.rdc3.on.home.com [24.2.9.40]
> > >         by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
> > 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id
> > >PAA20214 for  Wed, 8 Mar
> > 2000 15:04:43 -0500
> > >Received: from home.com [24.112.133.254] by
> > mail1.rdc3.on.home.com
> > >   InterMail v4.01.01.00 201-229-111 with ESMTP
> >        id
> >
> >
> >          for
> > > Wed, 8 Mar 2000 11:01:27
> > -0800
> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar
> > 08 11:11:40 2000
> > >X-Authentication-Warning:
> > cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender
> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >Message-ID: 
> > >Organization: @Home Network
> > >X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.5 [en]C-AtHome0405  Win98 U
> > >X-Accept-Language: en
> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Precedence: bulk
> > >
> > >Can anyone tell me aboout such a piece of kit
> > please, they are designed
> > >as a large classroom piece to be used for training
> > engineers as I
> > >understand. Has anyone used one, how big are they,
> > what are they made
> > >of? Contact me directly please to keep down the
> > clutter on the list
> > >
> > >Thanks
> > >
> > >
> > >Robin Craig
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >
>______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at
> >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >
>--------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>__________________________________________________
>Do You Yahoo!?
>Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
>http://im.yahoo.com
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *james nott <jtnott@yahoo.com>* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 18:21:15 -0800 (PST)*
The reg. forse and the reserves have the same course. 
I know of alot of guys from my regiment and others
that had reg. force guys on their course.  As for the
8 week course in is both phases.  You will be taking
the combat support course which I believe is a 5 week
phase one and 3 week phase 2.
                              James
--- Peter Nguyen  wrote:
> thank you for the info, so if they are telling me
> that it is 8 weeks, does 
> that include both phases or just phase 1? Also, is
> there a difference 
> between the regular army course and the reserve
> course? Apparently the 
> militia course is a joke, but now they‘re telling me
> I‘m not in the militia, 
> I‘m in the communications reserve, so in the end, I
> haven‘t got a clue as to 
> what course I‘ll get, the good course or the militia
> course
> 
> >From: james nott 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: master corporal course
> >Date: Wed, 8 Mar 2000 18:39:27 -0800 PST
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2
> with ESMTP id 
> >MHotMailBA905B8B0076D820F3B7CFEC03BD335F0 Wed Mar
> 08 18:46:41 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id
> WAA22196 for army-outgoing 
> >Wed, 8 Mar 2000 22:43:10 -0500
> >Received: from web605.mail.yahoo.com
> web605.mail.yahoo.com 
> >[128.11.68.169]          by
> cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with 
> >SMTP  id WAA22193 for 
> Wed, 8 Mar 2000 22:43:02 
> >-0500
> >Received: qmail 26288 invoked by uid 60001 9 Mar
> 2000 02:39:27 -0000
> >Received: from [207.148.140.85] by
> web605.mail.yahoo.com Wed, 08 Mar 2000 
> >18:39:27 PST
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar
> 08 18:47:34 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning:
> cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID:
> 
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >
> >The master corporal course as you call is it the
> >JLC/JNCO course which is taught in 2 phases.  A
> >teaching phase where you learn to teach drill,
> >classes, etc.  and the second phase is the field
> >phase.  In the second one you learn all the skills
> for
> >leading section attacks, patrols, and defesive
> >positions.  It is a tought course.
> >
> >
> >                              James
> >
> >
> >--- Peter Nguyen  wrote:
> > > evening folks, can anyone tell me what a master
> > > corporal course is consisted
> > > of? being a communications reservist, I suspect
> they
> > > will send me to
> > > Valcartier or Farnham. It‘s a 8 week phase
> > > apparently. Thanks in advance for
> > > anyone who can tell me a little about the
> course.
> > > Vers le sommet
> > > Peter
> > >
> > > >From: Robin Craig 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: army list 
> > > >Subject: Bailey Bridge Training Aide
> > > >Date: Wed, 08 Mar 2000 13:36:18 -0500
> > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com
> 3.2
> > > with ESMTP id
> > > >MHotMailBA8FF0CF007AD820F3B6CFEC03BD7C6C0 Wed
> Mar
> > > 08 11:11:15 2000
> > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost         
> by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id
> > > PAA20217 for army-outgoing
> > > >Wed, 8 Mar 2000 15:04:51 -0500
> > > >Received: from mail1.rdc3.on.home.com
> > > mail1.rdc3.on.home.com [24.2.9.40]
> > > >         by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
> > > 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id
> > > >PAA20214 for  Wed, 8
> Mar
> > > 2000 15:04:43 -0500
> > > >Received: from home.com [24.112.133.254] by
> > > mail1.rdc3.on.home.com
> > > >   InterMail v4.01.01.00 201-229-111 with
> ESMTP
> > >        id
> > >
> >
>
>
> > >          for
> > > > Wed, 8 Mar 2000
> 11:01:27
> > > -0800
> > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed
> Mar
> > > 08 11:11:40 2000
> > > >X-Authentication-Warning:
> > > cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> sender
> > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >Message-ID: 
> > > >Organization: @Home Network
> > > >X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.5 [en]C-AtHome0405  Win98
> U
> > > >X-Accept-Language: en
> > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > >
> > > >Can anyone tell me aboout such a piece of kit
> > > please, they are designed
> > > >as a large classroom piece to be used for
> training
> > > engineers as I
> > > >understand. Has anyone used one, how big are
> they,
> > > what are they made
> > > >of? Contact me directly please to keep down the
> > > clutter on the list
> > > >
> > > >Thanks
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >Robin Craig
> > >
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send
> a
> > > message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
>
>______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at
> > >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >__________________________________________________
> >Do You Yahoo!?
> >Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
> >http://im.yahoo.com
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
>
______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at
>  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

